# Hand me down guns



## bellblaster (Jan 30, 2012)

These two guns were handed down to me from my father. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about the break barrel double barrel pistol I've pictured (I think - had trouble inserting photos). Any information you may have would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nope, still no pics


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try posting your pictures via PhotoBucket.


----------

